# أحتاج أمثلة على G-codes CNC programming ارجو المساعدة



## م.إسراء (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم

أرجو ممن لديه اي أمثلة او مسائل توضيحية لبرامج - G codes CNC
أن يتكرم بطرحها هنا في اقرب وقت

اريد امثلة متقدمة تحوي تطبيقات على كل من 
G14; G22; G73; G77; G79; G87; G83
G41; G42; G43

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وةبركاته
الى الاخت الفاضله 
اختي اولاً انتى لم تحددى الماكينه المستخدمه فريزه ام مخرطه ومركتها
لإنكي كما تعلمين ان اكواد البرمجه تختلف من نظام لنظام وكل مجموعه من الماكينات لها نظام 
ارجو التوضيح 
وجزاكى الله كل خير 
والسلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## علوا (30 مايو 2006)

برنامج جميل ولكن نرجو توفىر اكواد تساعد على تشغيله


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## modylovezm (7 مايو 2009)

عاندى امثلة توضيحية للاكواد دية اولا فريزة
g73,g81,g50,g40,g41,g42,g51,g83,g80
ثانيا خراطة
g74,g78,g96,g95
واى شرح حاجة ممكن تبعتيلى


----------



## assalmohamed (15 مايو 2009)

i 'm cnc programmer i work on amada CNC machine 
i will send you some examples in few days 
thank you


----------



## eng_ahmed taha (31 مارس 2010)

اريد معرفة g code and m code


----------



## محمود سلهب (2 أبريل 2010)

*G-code & mcode*

سلام عليكم 
هناك العديد من اوامر ال g-code وذلك حسب:-
1- نوع الماكينة حيث انا هناك بعض ماكينات الCNC تستخدم بعض الاوامر لا تستخدمها ماكينات اخرى مع انها تقوم بنفس العمال لا كن مكان الصنع يكون مختلف.
2- نوع العملية مثلا (milling, Ruotring , plasma cutting ....)
وعادتا يكون هناك برنامج لتحويل مثل 
artcam 
alphacam
lantek
master cam 
.....more
سوف ارفق بعض الامثله، وعلى العلم هناك اوامر اخرى هي m-code
‘G’ FUNCTIONS

G00
Start cutting point

G01
Linear interpolation

G02
Clockwise circular interpolation

G03
Counterclockwise circular interpolation

G40
Deletion of tool radius compensation

G41
Tool radius compensation to the profile left 

G42
Tool radius compensation to the profile right 

G52
Change Origins

G70
No cutting movement

G90
Absolute programming

G91
Incremental programming



‘M’ FUNCTIONS

M00
Stop Program

M02


End Program

M17
Plasma Down

M18
Plasma Off

M19
Plasma On

M20
Plasma Up

M98
Call Subroutine

M99
End Subroutine
هذا مثل لاحد الماكينات plasma cutting machine واذا احتج للمزيد من المعلومات سوف اقوم بارسالها فانا لدي خبرة جيدة ببرامج CNC في الخشب والحديد والزجاج والالمنيوم والحمد لله 
وقد وصلت لمرحلة عمل post prosser.
اخوكم محمود سلهب:15:


----------



## ammar-kh (2 أبريل 2010)

هل هناك تعليمة لتعويض طول الاداة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اي مشابهة لكود تعويض قطر الادة
*
G41
Tool radius compensation to the profile left 
*


----------

